# Beans and What are you listening to?



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

It must have happened before but it is possible to combine a post on beans with a post on 'what are you listening to' with this link-up between Four Barrel Coffee and the 4AD label to mark a Grateful Dead tribute album:

http://dailycoffeenews.com/2016/05/11/four-barrel-and-the-national-team-up-for-grateful-dead-tribute-release/


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Well I'm just sipping Rave's Perla Negra & listening to Crime Of The Century by Supertramp.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Raves monsoon Malabar, and the delightful sound of cbeebies. One necessitates the other before 7pm when cbeebies dies and the gin magically appears.


----------



## mikk5316 (May 17, 2016)

Costa Rican Tarrazu and bob marley


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I like how this thread is developing: The Barn LSOL and Per Texas Johnasson: De Langa Rulltrapporna I Flemingsberg (Swedish jazz musician).


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Caravan and the apples in stereo


----------



## Nimrodtodd (Apr 10, 2016)

Hasbean Jailbreak anda bit of El Ten Eleven through the Sonos on Spotify


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Rave Hakuna Matata and the Lion King soundtrack LOL!

Not really. I lied about the music. Actually it's ERA (kind of similar to Enigma and from the same period).


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Bit o classic Britpop (Blur, Supergrass et all) and Gatuaini AA, Kenya by The Roastery Dept at the shop today!


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Up at 4 with a damn cold. Drinking Dark Woods Costa Rican & listening to the birdsong outside. The coffee is tremendous & compensates for feeling horrible!


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Cold brew lsol + black eyed peas

perfect gym combo


----------



## Tomatin (Jan 9, 2021)

Phil104 said:


> It must have happened before but it is possible to combine a post on beans with a post on 'what are you listening to' with this link-up between Four Barrel Coffee and the 4AD label to mark a Grateful Dead tribute album:
> 
> http://dailycoffeenews.com/2016/05/11/four-barrel-and-the-national-team-up-for-grateful-dead-tribute-release/


 4AD now that's a label... Been collecting artists frim that label since I first heard the cocteau twins late 70s....Geez showing my age


----------

